# DIY: installing SONAR aftermarket LED Projector Headlights



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

Courtney requested this DIY (btw not my fault if Marilyn decides to spontaneously combust!) so you can thank her for this getting done so soon  

This is my DIY write-up for installing these aftermarket LED Projector headlights: 










The low beam projectors are H7 bulbs, the high beams in the reflector housings are H1 bulbs. 

A bit of background info, I removed my bumper because I was installing HIDs in my fogs, but from what I 
understand, you can actually access the 3 screws that hold the headlights in place WITHOUT removing the bumper. If someone can confirm this, that would be great. 










To remove your stock headlights, you need a T-30 torx wrench. Look at the arrows in the two photos below to see where the 3 screws are located on each headlight housing: 



















Once all the screws are loosened/removed, you can reach into the engine bay and disconnect the factory harness to the headlight housings. It should look like this: 




























To test that your low beams, high beams, and indicators are working, you can plug the new LED Projectors into the factory harness and test them out. Those 3 bulbs should all function right away. 










So the bulk of this install is dealing with powering up the LEDs. 

In my installation, I purchased a single repair wire (Part# 000-979-133 A) from my dealer: 










This wire is what I used to install a connection to Pin 10 in the factory harness which I used to power the LEDs. First, cut the wire in half. It comes with a female connector on both ends, so now you have two wires, one for each headlight. 

Now look at the factory harness, you see that there is no wire coming out of Pin 10, what IS there in a green plug. Pop that plug out from the other end with a narrow tool, or if you don't have one that narrow, use a toothpick. 



















I used one of my hex keys. 










Now you need to pop a hole through the middle of the plug which will soon be where you run your repair wire through. To do this, I used my smallest hex key to make the initial hole, then I proceeded to insert larger hex keys through the hole to stretch it large enough to accomodate the girth of the repair wire: 










Then I inserted the repair wire into the plug, I took the female end of the wire and inserted it into the back of Pin 10 by first loosening the harness lock (pink plastic bit), inserted the wire until it clicked into place, then locking it back up again, as depicted in Len's image here from his blog (OOOO-a3.blogspot.com/): 










Now you should have something that looks like this: 










then I just used my small hex key to stuff the rest of the green plug back into to hole where it originally sat: 










next I took 18 gauge wiring and connected all the wiring to the tap fuse using male and female butt splices: 



















and ran the wiring underneath the ouside of the weather strip all the way over to the fuse box area: 










Now as to where plug the tap fuse it, different fuses seem to work for different people. I ended up using fuse F27 (arrow in picture below) with two 10A fuses in the tap fuse (so I used both slots). Others have successfully used F45 and F12, but those aren't working for me. Only problem now is it takes anywhere from 10-15 minutes for the LEDs to turn off after I turn the car off! So I will be trying other fuse locations soon  



















Now it's tidy up time, just run a bit of the repair wire back into the black plastic coil that keeps the factory harness wires together, tape it up, and close up the fuse box lid. Just a heads up, the lid will press down on the wiring going into fuse box from the engine bay, so if you are anal about that and don't want crimps in your wire, you can try to loop your wires around to avoid this, or drill a tiny hole in the fusebox to run your wires through, whatever tickles your fancy. 

ALSO, there are three mysterious wires with a plug that can be found behind the low beam enclosure of the housing. I believe that there is actually an angel eye style ring around the outside of the projector lens, and these wires may be used to wire them up. I don't drive a BMW, so I left these alone, but if anyone wants to verify, feel free to wire these up and see if anything lights up (the black should be ground, the other two wires should require a 12v power source just like the LEDs). 

That's about it, good luck and enjoy!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice hands.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Nice hands.


 That's what she said.


----------



## GTi_tony (Apr 12, 2006)

Sweet. I will be using this later. 

BTW, When I purchase these lights, what HID kit will I need? H1?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

GTi_tony said:


> BTW, When I purchase these lights, what HID kit will I need? H1?


 H7 for the low beam projectors, H1 for the high beam reflectors.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

nice writeup!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

with your stock headlights out, could you tell me exactly which bulb is in the outer portions of the headlight? (the turn signal indicators)


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Awesome*

I love it!!!! Looks so sweet!  
Thanks for taking the time to do a DIY


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

That's the sort of stuff we need more of on this forum - great job!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

FreeGolf said:


> with your stock headlights out, could you tell me exactly which bulb is in the outer portions of the headlight? (the turn signal indicators)


 they are 7507, as defined by this: http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/LampReplacementGuide/ 

I ordered some chrome dipped front turn signal bulbs to replace these ones, they will still glow orange, but you won't see orange from the outside  will take pics of them once they arrive and I install them.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> That's the sort of stuff we need more of on this forum - great job!


 I actually enjoy the random questions from people who don't search instead


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

kwanja_a3 said:


> they are 7507, as defined by this: http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/LampReplacementGuide/
> 
> I ordered some chrome dipped front turn signal bulbs to replace these ones, they will still glow orange, but you won't see orange from the outside  will take pics of them once they arrive and I install them.


 that is exactly what i wanted to hear! i want to ditch the fried egg look and get the solaris bulbs. 

thank you!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> I actually enjoy the random questions from people who don't search instead


 LOL 

Thanks for the kind words people, I like to think the occasional post like this gives me a "good-for-100-free-troll-posts" card


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Your engine-bay filth has brought dishonor to your entire family. 

_Dishonor_....-yea unto the fifteenth generation!!!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Want me to read tell you your future?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

terje_77 said:


> Want me to read tell you your future?


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Any pics of the beam pattern?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for this! I ended up installing mine the other day. Was pretty much a breeze. I was able to remove the headlights without removing the bumper....but I had to take off the grill. It took some force, pushing and manipulating the bumper to work. 

So far F27 is the spot I used as well I haven't tested any other spots.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

COOL :thumbup:

Do the LEDs turn off right when you turn off the ignition?

What fuse(s) did you put inside the fuse tap?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

So it it basically plug 'n play. :laugh:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Nope they stay on for maybe like 1-3 mins after I shut off the engine.

I used a similar fuse tap to the one you sourced, with two 10A fuses into. But I also have a smaller fuse tap to try other locations later maybe. pretty straight forward install honestly. I will also try some fuse locations later to see if I can remedy the lights off thing. But its not terrible.


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Nice.. Where did you get the headlights from? Thinking about picking me up a pair...


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Ebay is your friend.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, nice DIY Jason... Better than any Aftermarket manual I have seen. And it looks great! Were you at the driving range near Angus the other day? Wasn't sure if it was you.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

BTW anyways looking to try this. I was able to pull the lights off without a bumper removal, but I had to pop my grill off. 

Also I have found the fuse location F8 will turn you lights off immediately after engine shut down. If someone can confirm that would be great, but so far that works great for me.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

eltonsi said:


> Wow, nice DIY Jason... Better than any Aftermarket manual I have seen. And it looks great! Were you at the driving range near Angus the other day? Wasn't sure if it was you.


Thanks Elton  yes I was at the range on Father's Day heh.




guiltyblade said:


> Also I have found the fuse location F8 will turn you lights off immediately after engine shut down. If someone can confirm that would be great, but so far that works great for me.


Hey man, F8 works for me too! the LEDs don't light up right when I turn the keys half way, but they go on after I turn the car on. And yes, they turn off right away after turning the car off :thumbup: nicely done!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

will these work in replacement of OEM bi-xenon lights?


----------



## JRT (May 1, 2011)

*Sonar projector headlights as DRLs? No way*

I installed the Sonar projector headlights on my 2007 A4. Fit and look great BUT don't plan to use them for DRLs. The LEDs are a nice decoration but very dim compared to the OEM Audi LEDs. Can't really tell they are on when it is sunny. Have nice parabolic reflectors but the way the LEDs are installed they don't take advantage of it. Also the cutoffs on the projector low beams are strange, give a V-shaped pattern. I have removed these headlights and I am modifying them to improve the LEDs , the low beam cutoff line and adding HIDs.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

JRT said:


> I have removed these headlights and I am modifying them to improve the LEDs , the low beam cutoff line and adding HIDs.


Nice - please share your DIY when complete.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

terje_77 said:


> Want me to read tell you your future?


...I see a bright, yellow 'malfunction' light in your future...

:laugh:


----------



## tbrown4078 (Oct 19, 2010)

What kind of fog lights do you have?


----------



## Dinoh (Aug 11, 2011)

*2007 Audi A4 with stock hid lights*

I have stock xenon/halogen lights on my 07 Audi and I bought the similar LED lights but the plug does not fit! Is there anything that I can do to make it work?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Dinoh said:


> I have stock xenon/halogen lights on my 07 Audi and I bought the similar LED lights but the plug does not fit! Is there anything that I can do to make it work?


What plug? Do the pins match but you can't get it to plug in? If so, the plug is probably in the unlock position for adding/removing wires. The entire inside plug section snaps into the centered location to lock the pins in place and it won't plug into the other plug if it is not in this postion.


----------



## etzbseder (Feb 18, 2011)

Do these work with the euro switch that has the DRL knob on it? That's all I want to know. and if the switch is also plug/play


----------



## KayvinA3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Did these lights come with the HID's and everything required or was that a separate purchase? Basically just wondering if I purchase these will i have everything to install right away.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

separate purchase for HID kit.


----------



## etzbseder (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone know about the euro switch and has anyone tried the halo ring?


----------



## alonebb (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello,

how can I do this on an A4?
the Pin 10 LED Positive ports have already occupied on both size. the driver side has 1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10 occupied, and the passenger side only has 6,7,8,9,10 occupied.
Do you have any idea?

Thx!




kwanja_a3 said:


> Courtney requested this DIY (btw not my fault if Marilyn decides to spontaneously combust!) so you can thank her for this getting done so soon
> 
> This is my DIY write-up for installing these aftermarket LED Projector headlights:
> 
> ...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

alonebb said:


> Hello,
> 
> how can I do this on an A4?
> the Pin 10 LED Positive ports have already occupied on both size. the driver side has 1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10 occupied, and the passenger side only has 6,7,8,9,10 occupied.
> ...


A3 and A4 are differebnt


----------



## etzbseder (Feb 18, 2011)

Bump on the euro DRL switch question and which fuse is best to use that doesn't take 30 min to shut off after the car is off.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

can i request the beam output of the projectors with HID? Against a white wall specifically...


----------



## aniketarora27 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Audi A6 LED Projector Lights*

Hello, 

I ordered the Spyder LED DRL Headlights for my 2007 Audi A6 Quattro. I am in the same situation as you are, with all the lights working except for the the LED strip. I have yet to purchase the repair wire but noticed that the left headlight harness has a different setting for the wires coming out of it. It doesn't have the #10 pin open like the right side did. Any suggestions on what I should do?? 

I also tried quick splicing the LED wire with the parking lights and they still failed to turn on. Should I just return them and try with another pair? 

Thank you!


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

etzbseder said:


> Bump on the euro DRL switch question and which fuse is best to use that doesn't take 30 min to shut off after the car is off.


 Fuse F8 works for me. It only goes on when the car is started completed.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

nice and clean .... oh and the car is pure sex


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

This is a seriously LEGIT write-up. Good job man!


----------

